# Seiko 6309 Movement Question



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

A week ago I won an auction for a 150M Seiko divers Automatic watch with Day / Date... which had been bought then used for diving... it apparently flooded...







Anyway I got it at a very good price and it arrived a few days later...

What did I get?? I thought would be a 6309 or even if I was a really lucky guy a 6036...

Well the case is a 6309-7290... The non-cushion slimline one.

The dial is a cased in Hong Kong 6309-704L which along with the hands is in reasonable condition...

The screw on back is from a 7002-7001... it fits and I won't be diving in it!!!!

and the Rubber strap is a real Seiko Z22... perhaps only used the once... then Noah's Ark!!!!









As for the actual movement its um well non-functional... with a bit of rusty so I've taken the watch apart separated the movement from the case and dial/hands... and put it in with some silica gel [might be good for parts in a few years!]

A real mix & match combination of parts!!!!!!

The question is where can I get a working 6309 Movement with the crown at the 4 o'clock position... I'm already scouring ebay for a rough case with a nice movement at a good price but no joy yet!!!!

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The 6309 movement was used in various watches other than divers (some Seiko 5's for example I think) so it may be a good idea to search for some of those as well - you'll have to make sure the crown is at 4 though otherwise the calendar display probably won't line up.

Hope this helps and good luck with the project


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I've got a few 6309 movements if you're interested?

I'm based in the Uk.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Cheers Paul...

I just saw it and thought that it deserved to be rescued... I do like the 6309 watches... and want to keep it as original as I can... despite the 7002 back!!!!!!! but that bit can only be seen when it is off the wrist and Rhino... I get these watches and accumulate all these rubber straps... I don't like rubber straps!!!!!

We'll just have to see what I can do about this movt!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike - nothing wrong with saving Seikos







- this case style was carried on to the 7002 range of 150m divers so chances are the caseback will be a good fit on the 6309 case. I have examples of the 6105, 7002 and 7s26 divers but there's a gap where the 6309 should be - I'd get a cushion cased one though









Why not send Bryan a personnal message about the movements he has? He did a great job of beadblasting some of my custom watches, also have you asked Roy if he has any spare? Let us know how you get on

Cheers


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Already emailed Bry... And yes as the owner of 2x 6105 and 2x6309 Cushion cased models I like the bigger cased ones... Its just that I saw this one and want to rescue it... Its is in good nick because the bezel and crystal are in good condition... no ball or spring under the bezel though so it'll be springbar spring & ballpen ball time...

I saw the opportunity to further expand my seiko watch draw!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed I can rescue this one... The 7002 is a niggle but since I'm a buyer/wearer and not looking to use it as an investment I'm not too bothered! obviously if I find a replacement back I'd look at it... but the 7002 back works even if it the water resistance wouldn't do 1.5m never mind 150m!!!!
















Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I've never had any problems with the 6309.... they are great watches so if you ever get the chance to source one with the funds available then grab it with both hands and run in the opposite direction giggling happily!!!!!!!!!!! the 6105 / 6309 are classics and one day the 7002 may be seen in the same light... I have 3 7002's 2x Pepsi & 1x Black bezel...

I've never regretted buying a Seiko diver...






























Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I just wanted to thank both 'bry1975' & 'pauluspaolo' for their help in completing this little project... Bry managed to sort me out with the bits that I needed and then did a brilliant job on grit blasting the 6309-7040 Cushion Case that he managed to find





















Which has now given it a very stealth non-reflective look.... It's really looking very cool






























Thx a lot guys!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Any chance of a photo'?

MIKE.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry no Digital Camera available at the moment I lent it... Well it was borrowed by my other 1/2 who then lent it to her brother..... Um not sure where it is at the moment but my other 1/2 is V. V. P*d off with her Bro!!!!!!!!






































A real pain...

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


>


5 Taz's............Thats v.v.v. P****d off


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh yes she is exceptionally P*d off with him...
























He is seriously in the:






































He just seems very offhand with other peoples belongings!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Oh yes she is exceptionally P*d off with him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know a few people like that.

If they didn't pay for it they don't give a


----------

